# "New" Creative SB Z Series drivers



## INSTG8R (Feb 22, 2017)

I caught Windows trying to install some new drivers so I headed over to Creative and there are new drivers dated Jan 25. If anyone is interested! I always get annoyed when I update as it has ALWAYS reset my EQ going back even to when I was on X-Fi but yeah, NEW DRIVERS!

http://support.creative.com/Product...SET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_21384,VARSET=CategoryID:1


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 22, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> I caught Windows trying to install some new drivers so I headed over to Creative and there are new drivers dated Jan 25. If anyone is interested! I always get annoyed when I update as it has ALWAYS reset my EQ going back even to when I was on X-Fi but yeah, NEW DRIVERS!
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&subCatID=1005&prodID=21384&prodName=Sound Blaster Zx&subCatName=Z-Series&CatName=Sound+Blaster&VARSET=prodfaqRODFAQ_21384,VARSET=CategoryID:1


Creative has done pretty good lately, at least on the Z. 4 updates on W8.1, and now this is the 3rd update for W10.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2017)

Now to wait and see if Asus will release drivers for their Xonar cards which dont suck and need a 3rd party getting involved to tweak and mod it to work better.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 23, 2017)

I've posted about it on my blog like 3 days after release.  They work just as good as all SB Z drivers  Flawlessly that is.  I just wish more games used OpenAL and EAX 5.0. Game sound has been such garbage for the last decade or so, it's freaking unbelievable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Only for w10


----------



## Aenra (Mar 7, 2017)

/bump

They've updated them again as of 02/13 if anyone's interested.
http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13793

edit: am way too trigger happy.. wonder why.. guess what i do for a living! lol
Anyway, if you're using the classic media player, ie if you have CCCP installed, do keep in mind that you will need to change your default output settings inside MPC-HC. Don't know why, but with the new drivers i had to change it to 'System Default' (first option up top). Every other driver before this, i had to manually select my "speakers/'x' ZxR" in order for the DTS codec to function properly.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2017)

About time! Granted I haven't had any issues.. with this current W10 install anyways. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

